# Quel est le poids maxi d'images pour envoi par mail ?



## Rollmops (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.   

J'aimerais savoir quel doit être dans l'idéal  le *poids moyen  d'une photo *pour envoi par Mail. 
Et quel est le *poids maxi accepté *pour un envoi par mail ?

Exemple concret :  j'ai une série de *20 photos* à envoyer par mail : quelle doit être à peu près *le poids moyen  de chacune d'elle* pour qu'un envoi groupé dans le logiciel Mail réussisse ?

Merci.   

Question corrélative : à quel endroit du Mac peut-on voir la *vitesse exacte* de connexion internet ?  Je sais que théoriquement j'ai 4 Mo de haut débit (câble Noos) mais où puis-je le vérifier sur le Mac ?


----------



## .Steff (15 Octobre 2006)

En fait ca d&#233;pend aussi surtout de ton adresse mail. si t'es chez wanadoo ou hotmail ou gmail. Ca ne vient pas de Mail ou thunderbird. Enfin je pense.
regarde le quotas max et tu vois en fonction de ca. quitte &#224; envoyer toutes ces photos s&#233;par&#233;ment.


----------



## ntx (15 Octobre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Et quel est le *poids maxi accepté *pour un envoi par mail ?


Ca dépend du FAI. A La Poste par exemple il me semble que c'est 5 Mo.


> Question corrélative : à quel endroit du Mac peut-on voir la vitesse exacte de connexion internet ?  Je sais que théoriquement j'ai 4 Mo de haut débit (câble Noos) mais où puis-je le vérifier sur le Mac ?


Tu peux installer un utilitaire comme MenuMeters ou un widget comme iStatpro.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2006)

d'accord avec ce qui est dit au dessus , ca d&#233;pend du webmail .

La plupart acceptent des envois ( poids total ) en moyenne entre 5 M o, et  10/15 Mo

Au del&#224;  de ce poids il faut utiliser d'autres outils 
( hebergement sur site d'upload /download de fichiers , r&#233;seau machine &#224; machine par exemple)


----------



## Rollmops (15 Octobre 2006)

Merci les gars pour vos réponses ! 

J'ai essayé le widget "Istatpro" et j'ai pu en effet vérifié mon débit, merci.

Pour les poids maxi d'envoi par mail, il semble en effet qu'on tourne entre 5 et 10 Mo; il serait intéressant de faire un petit sondage sur les FAI sur ce domaine mais même moi je ne connais pas la tolérance de mon FAI (Noos).

Est-ce que  pascalformac pourrait être un peu plus détaillé sur les hébergements sur sites upload/download ? (Où les trouve-t-on ? Comment ça marche ? Faut-il une adresse spéciale ?...) car cela a l'air effectivement intéressant.

Encore merci.

A +


----------



## .Steff (15 Octobre 2006)

Voil&#224;, c'est moi qui r&#233;pond mais bon..Il existe des sites du genre yousendit.com o&#249; tu d&#233;pose t'es gros fichiers, et tu envoie un mail &#224; l'autre personnes qui cliquera sur un lien pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer de gros fichiers. Il reste en g&#233;n&#233;ral 7 jours sur les serveurs, et apres ils sont supprim&#233;s.
tout est mieux expliqu&#233; en suivant le lien que je t'es donn&#233;. c'est vraiment une bonne solutions.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2006)

l y a beaucoup de sites &#224; la yousendit 
fonctionnent tous sur le m&#234;me principe
tu uploades , ils te donnent un lien , lien qui correspond &#224; l'espace de stockage et de recup de ce fichier

Certains sont mieux que d'autres ( meilleure vitesse , dur&#233;e de garde , nombre de download possibilit&#233; d'uploader plusieurs fichiers)

limite de yousendit : 100Mo en gratuit

d'autres vont jusqu'&#224; 1 G  ou plus


il y a aussi des solutions &#224; la pando
( m&#234;me principe mais via un petit logiciel qui rend le tout tr&#232;s simple )
perso , jamais eu de souci avec , d'autres oui ( quand il etait en beta voir le fil d&#233;di&#233; sur macg)
http://www.pando.com/what

edit je viens de voir  pando est encore en beta


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

Il y a aussi le 'giga send' de Free, mais je l'ai jamais essayé. Donc, aucune infos sur la fiabilité  sinon, je prefere utiliser mon serveur FTP perso pour transmettre des documents, dont photos  (FTP de Free)
Sinon, ca depend bien de ton serveur de mail, Gmail, c'est 10Mo, wanadoo, ca doit etre 5 ou 10, bref, du simple au double  (MSN, ils sont passé a 10, voir peut etre plus)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2006)

on peut aussi  construire un reseau

passer par apache ( d&#233;j&#224; sur OSX) pour cr&#233;er "un mini site "sur sa machine

autoriser l'acc&#232;s &#224; une section pr&#233;cise d'un compte utilisateur ( dossier public )

 ca se passe pas par des sites externes  mais  directement entre machines
( il y a de nombreux fils l&#224; desssuus)


----------



## TITOUX (15 Octobre 2006)

On peut aussi zipper les P.J pour les envoyer( à éviter sur les photos)


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> on peut aussi  construire un reseau
> 
> passer par apache ( déjà sur OSX) pour créer "un mini site "sur sa machine
> 
> ...



Oui, mais qui dit apache sur ta machine, dit aussi machine allumée pour une dispo totale dans que le destinataire n'as pas encore pris les fichiers et puis toi, ca te prend de la bande passante :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2006)

quelque soit l'option , à un moment ca prend de la bande passante
( comme pour tout échange de données entre le net et l'ordi)


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> quelque soit l'option , à un moment ca prend de la bande passante
> ( comme pour tout échange de données entre le net et l'ordi)



sauf que l'un est definitif (une fois que c'est envoyé, c'est fini, ta machine peut planter (ah non pas possible sur MacOS bref, avoir un defaut technique :love: )
alors qu'avec Apache, tu es en attente
c'est vrai apres, que c'est pas pareil, et qu'Apache est plus puissant (enfin, si c'est juste pour partager) si tu as envie de mettre des droits et tout le bazar


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2006)

chaque m&#233;thode a ses avantages et ses inconv&#233;nients
Et ca d&#233;pend aussi du nombre de correspondants &#224; qui on adresse ces fichiers

Si c'est  peu , un ou 2 , pas dur d'organiser un site temporaire , un transfert en r&#233;seau , depot chez l'autre ,mise &#224; dispo dans "public" etc etc
c'est  temporaiire , le temps de la bascule

Si c'est beaucoup
trouver un hebergeur tampon qui autorise les downloads multiples d'un m&#234;me fichier
(ou des variantes &#224; la pando)
ou
cr&#233;er une page de site   soit sur un espace perso aupres de son FAI ou autre 
soit via  un des centaines de sites sp&#233;cialis&#233;s galerie  photos
qui permettent, souvent gratuitement, de cr&#233;er une galerie photo avec acc&#232;s plus ou moins ouvert ( de public &#224;  membres d'une liste)


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2006)

flood ?


----------



## Rollmops (16 Octobre 2006)

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas le courage de lire le thread en entier, j'ai fait un rapide petit topo récapitulatif sur le problème de l'envoi d'images ou de photos (fichiers lourds) par le web. Merci à tous ceux qui y ont participé et qui l'ont rendu possible.

En général, demandez à votre FAI parfois c'est moins, on ne peut pas envoyer plus de 10 Mo par mail (même plus exactement 7,5 Mo (diviser la taille maximale autorisée par le FAI par 1,33) sans compter le poids du texte du mail ) donc :
Pour envoyer par mail beaucoup de photos facilement 5 solutions :

- Faire des versions "light" par mail...au format jpeg dont on a réduit la "qualité" (résolution) (de 2/3 Mo à 300/400 Ko p ex) 
sous Photoshop (sous-menu "enregistrer pour le web") 
ou Graphic Converter ("enregistrer sous" puis "options" )
ou Iphoto ("exporter", format "jpeg", "mettre à l'échelle" et taper par ex "800 x 600" au lieu de "1600 x 1200" )
ou à l'aide du petit menu contextuel de compression de Mail (Tiger) qui apparaît en bas à droite dans le cadre de saisie quand on a joint un fichier.

- Faire un petit site web avec iWeb ou Rapidweaver (35$) et  publier avec l'hébergeur (espace perso).

- Faire une archive ZIP. l'uploader sur son "espace perso" (de FAI : Noos, Wanadoo, etc) et l' envoyer un mail aux gens avec le lien...

- Utiliser un logiciel comme Pando (gratuit, taille envoi maxi : 1 G) mais  il faut que celui à qui on l'envoie ait aussi Pando.

- Uploader à partir de sites comme "yousendit" ou "sens-large-file-com" ou "free" qui existent tous en version gratuite.

(-on peut aussi créer un réseau...)

S'il y a des erreurs, n'hésitez pas...

Allez A +  :


----------



## ricchy (17 Octobre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel doit être dans l'idéal  le *poids moyen  d'une photo *pour envoi par Mail.
> Et quel est le *poids maxi accepté *pour un envoi par mail ?
> ...


*
Pour "alléger" les photos il y a SmallImage de Fabien que j'utilise tous les jours. 
Ensuite pour la vitesse de bande passante macbidouille
*


----------



## TITOUX (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Une photo pèse environ:
0,64 Mo si elle est prise à 1 Megapixel
1,40 Mo """"""""""""""""""à 3 """""""""""


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> entier, j'ai fait un rapide petit topo récapitulatif sur le problème de l'envoi d'images ou de photos (fichiers lourds) par le web.
> S'il y a des erreurs, n'hésitez pas...
> 
> Allez A +  :


Pas d'erreurs mais ajouter

-pando 
 Quand l'envoyeur passe par pando , un mail est envoyé au destinataire; s'il a pando il charge; s'il n'a pas pando ,  le mail a un lien pour télécharger l'interface qui visualise les chargements de fichiers

-et il existe des sites web avec galeries photos pré-machées 
( y a quasi plus qu'à s'inscrire , décider qui a accès et charger les photos)
Un des avantages c'est que les gens voyent les photos en ligne  et ne prennent que celles qui les interessent


----------



## Rollmops (17 Octobre 2006)

> Bonjour,
> Une photo p&#232;se environ:
> 0,64 Mo si elle est prise &#224; 1 Megapixel
> 1,40 Mo """"""""""""""""""&#224; 3 """""""""""


Merci TITOUX.

Au fait pendant que tu y es : sais-tu par hasard *combien p&#232;se 5 M&#233;gapixels* (ce sont les perfs de mon appareil) ? :rose:
Sinon quelle est la table, parce qu'apparemment la r&#232;gle de 3 &#231;a ne fonctione pas (sinon 3 M&#233;gapixels devraient peser 3,64 Mo)

D'apr&#232;s mes photos 5 M&#233;gapixels cela doit &#234;tre dans les 2 Mo mais au fait *quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ce n'est jamais tout &#224; fait pareil* (2, 2,2, 2,3, 2,5...) ?

A +


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2006)

attention &#224; ne pas tout confondre

un appareil qui est " &#224; 3 megapixel" ca veut dire qu'il utilise une r&#233;solution de 3 megapixels
en fait proche de 3,146 ( (2048 &#215; 1536 = 3,145,728)

ensuite il y a le poids 
un pixel est cod&#233; sur 3 octets
donc x 3 ca fait 9437184 octets

et en kilo octets ( les fameux Ko des poids de fichier) il faut diviser par 1024
soit    9216 Ko
donc 
le poids brut ( sans compression)  est ...9,2 Mo

( attention : c'est le poids  sans aucune compression)


----------



## Rollmops (17 Octobre 2006)

> le poids brut " à 3 megapixel" ( sans compression)  est ...*9,2 *Mo


Cela signifie-t-il que TITOUX se trompe quand il évoque





> *1,40* Mo """"""""""""""""""à 3 """""""""""


Dans quel format obtiens-tu cette taille colossale ?  Combien de tonnes pour *5* Mégapixels alors ? 

Car moi par exemple je n'ai que le *format jpeg* sur mon appareil et je le mets toujours à *5 *Mégapixels et sur qualité "*fin*" et je n'ai que des poids jamais supérieurs à* 2 à 2,5 Mo* seulement !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2006)

relis moi
j'ai bien précisé ...poids brut  9,2 Mo SANS COMPRESSION

Or toi en passant par le format jpeg , tu ...compresses !

Il est donc normal que tu aies un poids inferieur  

Et c'est marrant que  tu poses la question du poids , puisque tu indiques toi même le poids de TES photos selon TES réglages  ( de compression)


----------



## Rollmops (17 Octobre 2006)

> Or toi en passant par le format jpeg , tu ...compresses !


C'est justement cela que je ne pige pas : est-ce que mon appareil "*auto-compresse" lui-m&#234;me* puisque je n'ai que le format* jpeg* ? 

Et c'est pour cela que je te demandais : "dans quel *format *obtiens-tu cette taille colossale ?"


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2006)

comme d&#233;j&#224;  dit plus haut c'est le poids theorique brut de  2048 &#215; 1536

jpeg est un des moyens de compression pr&#233;sents sur les APN
Car sinon tu ne pourrais pas stocker beaucoup de clich&#233;s ( en 2048x1536)  sur la carte m&#233;moire


----------



## .Steff (17 Octobre 2006)

Beaucoup d'APN grand public stocke les fichiers en Jpeg.
Par contre du cot&#233; pro (en particulier) d'une part on peut choisir le format de stockage sur la m&#233;moire est de plus, peu d'entre eux (&#224; ma connaissance) choisisse le Jpeg. Mais un autre format dont bien sur je ne me rapelle plus pour le moment mais ca va me revenir. Dans ce format en tout cas, les tailles des images peuvent &#234;tre en effet COLLOSSALE. Il me semble maintenant que c'est le .raw. Mais pas sur...


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

Je prend mes photos en RAW, avec un D70, et je n'arrive jamais a 9-10Mo, etc (et pourtant le RAW comme son nom l'indique, c'est du brut)
Il faut aussi savoir que (meme en RAW), le fichier est allegé, si c'est que du noir, ou uniforme, ca pesera moins lourd qu'un fichier plein de couleur en gros c'est completement 'aleatoire'


----------



## Rollmops (17 Octobre 2006)

Ok ! Merci à tous les deux. Mais si tout cela n'est que "théorique" convenons que l'indication de TITOUX est valable (en jpeg je suppose) dans ses équivalences Mégapixels/Mégaoctets...et elle nous concerne tous sur un plan pratique puisque la majorité des propriétaires d'APN shootent en jpeg.

Dans cette optique je ne sais toujours pas à combien de Mo correspond le paramétrage "5 Mégapixels"...:rose:

Reste ce mystère (pour moi) d'auto-compression que personne ne semble vouloir m'expliquer : y a-t-il en fait dans l'appareil un système de compression automatique qui transforme un format original (lequel ? Le fameux "poids brut théorique" 2048 x 1536 ?) en format jpeg ? Comment, saperlipopette, cela peut-il fonctionner ?  :rose:


----------



## CLAY (17 Octobre 2006)

imail permet d'envoyer des mails de tailles d' envoi illimit&#233;es 


http://homepage.mac.com/heero3/FreewarePub/Sitewebjuin05/Applications/imail/iMail2.htm

Byen &#224; vous, au fait c' est freeeeware




http://homepage.mac.com/heero3/.Public/imail.dmg


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Ok ! Merci à tous les deux. Mais si tout cela n'est que "théorique" convenons que l'indication de TITOUX est valable (en jpeg je suppose) dans ses équivalences Mégapixels/Mégaoctets...et elle nous concerne tous sur un plan pratique puisque la majorité des propriétaires d'APN shootent en jpeg.
> 
> Dans cette optique je ne sais toujours pas à combien de Mo correspond le paramétrage "5 Mégapixels"...:rose:
> 
> Reste ce mystère (pour moi) d'auto-compression que personne ne semble vouloir m'expliquer : y a-t-il en fait dans l'appareil un système de compression automatique qui transforme un format original (lequel ? Le fameux "poids brut théorique" 2048 x 1536 ?) en format jpeg ? Comment, saperlipopette, cela peut-il fonctionner ?  :rose:



Disons, sur un D70, avec JPG, grande, et def moyenne:1,5 à 2Mo par photos, et en RAW, environ 5Mo la photo (attention, tout ca n'est que constaté! - moyenne - )


----------



## Rollmops (18 Octobre 2006)

Pour en revenir au pb du poids "colossal" de 9,2 Mo indiqué + haut par pascalformac et du type de ce format, je pense qu'il s'agit du format "raw" (signalé par .Stef et tucpasquic), le format "brut" qui délivre directement les données issues du capteur, ce fameux format que je me suis évertué à lui extorquer et qu'il a toujours refusé de me dévoiler...

J'ai donc un peu pioché la question moi-même. Pour ceux que cela intéresse...

Seuls 3 formats sont gérés par les APN : le raw, le TIFF et le jpeg.

Le "raw" est le brut celui que je cherchais à connaître et très gourmand (15,8 Mo), le TIFF, non compréssé lui non + est encore plus gourmand (29,2 Mo) enfin le jpeg, compressé est le moins gourmand de tous (entre 1,2 et 4,8 Mo)

Seuls les appareils haut de gamme réflexes disposent des formats  TIFF et  raw, les compacts ne disposent que du  jpeg. 

Le "raw" n'est lisible que par le logiciel du fabricant de l'appareil et il semble y avoir autant de logiciels "raw" que de fabricants ! C'est pour cela qu'Adobe a lancé le format "DNG" en Septembre 2004 : il a pour but de standardiser les innombrables (et incompatibles) formats RAW. 

Sans le logiciel raw en question on ne peut donc ouvrir des clichés numériques qu'en TIFF et en JPEG. 

Ensuite quand on est dans un fichier "jpeg", on peut bien sûr l'enregistrer en d'autres formats : Pict, EPS, BMP, PCX, PIXAR, PNG, TARGA, Photoshop etc...

Cependant, je n'ai toujours pas compris comment à partir du format "raw" l'appareil pouvait générer un autre format qui plus est compressé comme "jpeg"...il y a peut-être un petit compresseur qui mouline à l'intérieur avec des hamsters qui pédalent....:rose:

Allez A +


----------



## .Steff (18 Octobre 2006)

CLAY a dit:


> imail permet d'envoyer des mails de tailles d' envoi illimit&#233;es
> 
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/heero3/FreewarePub/Sitewebjuin05/Applications/imail/iMail2.htm
> ...


SI j'envoie une piece jointe de 10 Mo Qui va la recevoir ?


----------



## CLAY (19 Octobre 2006)

EH oui, effectivemment .


----------

